# Warning - be careful of con artists and scamsters



## Silver (19/10/14)

Hi all

Just a reminder to all members on the forum

*When you purchase anything, make sure you are dealing with a reputable party and someone that you trust. *

*When in doubt, we suggest you only deal with well-known retailers or in the case of the Classifieds, a member with a longer history on the forum. *

The Admin & Mod team have been made aware of a few instances where members have been taken for a ride. I.e. Have paid their money and the person vanished without sending the goods. 

There is not much we can do after the fact in these situations. You buy and sell from each other at your own risk. What you can do is take precaution and do your checking beforehand. 

Discussing potential purchases with other experienced forum members before you buy is a wise move - especially if you are dealing with an individual that is not well known or if something makes you feel a bit uncomfortable. 

Take care and vape on

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 4 | Thanks 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (19/10/14)

Can we not make scammers known? List somewhere? 

I know it's a bit extreme, but hey it could save someone some money.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 8


----------



## hands (19/10/14)

if your first post is in the classifieds and you couldn't be bothered to even update your profile you should not be selling anything to any member not willing to take the risk of being scammed. i have used the classifieds to buy a few things with total success. i do make sure that the member is a good contributor of the forum first.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/10/14)

@Gizmo is there no way to implement a rating system like Carbonite does for the classifieds?

Another idea that I have seen on other forums is that newbies are blocked from posting in classifieds etc until they have made a certain number of posts - they are only allowed to post in a new members section for a little while?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (19/10/14)

@Stroodlepuff the iTrader system on a gaming forum works well.

The moment you go into the sales pages, the iTrader rating is under your name. So we would see right away who had negative records.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dannler (19/10/14)

Yea itrader system
Works well. Maybe a sticky of guys that scammed other guys. 

user name
Real name
And contact details. 

But before it gets posted on the sticky, proof of the fraud must be sent to the mods. For them to post the details

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (19/10/14)

Here's a chance for an enterprising young person to step in and offer an escrow service: Money is paid to mr escrow, he confirms to the seller that he has the money, the seller sends his product to the buyer, the buyer confirms to mr escrow once he received his product and mr escrow releases the money to the seller.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riddle (19/10/14)

I think @Derick has a good idea. However that will prolong the selling process slightly if payment is done from different bank accounts.


----------



## Derick (19/10/14)

Riddle said:


> I think @Derick has a good idea. However that will prolong the selling process slightly if payment is done from different bank accounts.


Definitely, but Buyer can chose to use it - especially if seller is unknown - or take the risk and pay seller directly


----------



## TylerD (19/10/14)

IMO do not buy something from someone before they have at least 20+ posts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Riddle (19/10/14)

Derick said:


> Definitely, but Buyer can chose to use it - especially if seller is unknown - or take the risk and pay seller directly


That can definitely work yes. To be honest I prefer buying from someone who I can meet personally and see them if they aren't retailers. Even the retailers if they aren't reputable I refrain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (19/10/14)

Yip please take note as per the OP and that should include SELLING, especially when a member send you a pm with a "soft soapy story" - I was taken for close to a grand by a "member" on this forum who suddenly, after he received the goods, conveniently disappeared - not all members are honest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Tom (19/10/14)

Sales here go mostly thru various FB groups that are only for sales. But there is another group, a "Blacklist" where scammers end up. Maybe consider a thread as a Blacklist....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Gizmo is there no way to implement a rating system like Carbonite does for the classifieds?
> 
> Another idea that I have seen on other forums is that newbies are blocked from posting in classifieds etc until they have made a certain number of posts - they are only allowed to post in a new members section for a little while?



im not the biggest fan of this system. creates a superior and inferior cloud. one of the reasons i like this site so much when i just joined was the fact that there was no limits. but just my opinion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/10/15)

Hi all

Just a reminder to all members on the forum

*When you purchase anything, make sure you are dealing with a reputable party and someone that you trust. *

*When in doubt, we suggest you only deal with well-known retailers or in the case of the Classifieds, a member with a longer history on the forum. This applies if you are buying or selling. *

The Admin & Mod team have been made aware of a few instances where members have been taken for a ride. I.e. Have paid their money and the person vanished without sending the goods. Or, there are situations where the purchaser says they have paid, but the money does not actually clear.

There is not much we can do after the fact in these situations. You buy and sell from each other at your own risk. What you can do is take precaution and do your checking beforehand. 

Discussing potential purchases with other experienced forum members before you buy is a wise move - especially if you are dealing with an individual that is not well known or if something makes you feel a bit uncomfortable. 

Take care and vape on

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox (16/10/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just a reminder to all members on the forum
> 
> ...


there is no better tool to prevent scams by applying a bit of common sense if you can't meet and see the goods in a safe place just don't do it unless you know or other people can vouch for that member rather safe than sorry unfortunately not all "vapers" are trustworthy thats just plain human nature

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MJ INC (16/10/15)

It's a sad fact of life that this will happen. I know sites like Carbonite and sagamer have an Itrader rating to help steer people towards people who are trust worthy and to always watch our for guys who gave never traded before but that might be a lot of hassle to setup, I'm not very clued up on Web site development


----------



## Cave Johnson (16/10/15)

MJ INC said:


> It's a sad fact of life that this will happen. I know sites like Carbonite and sagamer have an Itrader rating to help steer people towards people who are trust worthy and to always watch our for guys who gave never traded before but that might be a lot of hassle to setup, I'm not very clued up on Web site development




I also think the iTrader system works. Being able to see exactly who submitted ratings and short comments gives the potential buyer a decent indication of the individual that they dealing with.


----------



## wazarmoto (16/10/15)

I know it can be a pain, but @ SAGamer we have a system where you need to have 50 posts or higher to get into the marketplace sub forum. As a mod it's a pain in the ass to deal with people who try to weasel their way in. We encourage people to participate in threads and other discussions and become more part of the forum in general.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## gertvanjoe (16/10/15)

quick suggestion. when posting a classified a handwritten note with the username and date of the user must be in the photo. Not foolproof but works against most scams. Reddit works like that a LOT

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/10/15)

iTrader is the answer. Scam someone once, and it will be the last time that person operates on the forum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (16/10/15)

can work. But then for those of us who maybe buy a random thing here and thereit will make life hard. I hate scammers

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (16/10/15)

For example I haven't been to SA GAMER is years, but I have a perfect iTrader record there. So if I go there now to sell a game, someone will be willing to deal with me just because of my iTrader record.


----------



## gertvanjoe (16/10/15)

ah ok.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ INC (16/10/15)

wazarmoto said:


> I know it can be a pain, but @ SAGamer we have a system where you need to have 50 posts or higher to get into the marketplace sub forum. As a mod it's a pain in the ass to deal with people who try to weasel their way in. We encourage people to participate in threads and other discussions and become more part of the forum in general.


I thought they changed the rules so new users had to give your beard a tug before they could use the classifieds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/10/15)

Check this is what it looks like> So you click on my profile and my transaction summaries look like this:

iTrader:
Positive Feedback: 11
100.0%
Members who left positive: 0
Members who left negative: 11
0
Total positive feedback: 11
*Submit Feedback For r0gue*
View Complete Feedbacks for r0gue
Past
Month Past
6 Months Past
12 Months




0 0 0



0 0 0



0 0 0

So if I scammed someone, it would be there to see.


----------



## wazarmoto (16/10/15)

MJ INC said:


> I thought they changed the rules so new users had to give your beard a tug before they could use the classifieds



You tug my beard I tug your totta. Win win

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## korn1 (16/10/15)

Sad this.


----------



## Silver (16/10/15)

Thanks guys. All great suggestions. Will discuss with the admin and mod team to see what we can do. 

But for the meantime, use common sense and if you're not sure about something or someone feel free to ask another experienced member or one of the admins and mods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike (16/10/15)

This is really sad as generally the community is very supportive and friendly. Pity that there are a couple of turds in the punchbowl.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alex_123 (16/10/15)

I remember the days when I couldn't trust @Andre about shipping. Little did I know when I first joined.


----------



## Puff Daddy (16/10/15)

The most important time to take note of scammers and con artists is when buying e-juice. Because yeah buying a crap rda or mod will piss off anyone (mod could explode, but you will be able to tell, by the heat so there is a tell tail sign). But an e-juice has no regulations so you could be smoking cooking oil or whatever, it's just an example. This may cause burn and scaring of the lunges.
So if you buy e juice from facebook, ask for a taste test, and ask him to take the first puff. Thats the true test!

Anyway its just food for thought, but don't be afraid to try new brewers, it helps the community and drives innovation, just be careful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (16/10/15)

If someone was scammed, then maybe I can......um......"take care" of the problem "cough" 

Edit: Please don't take my comment seriously. It was meant as a joke.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Silver (29/3/16)

Hi all

Another reminder to all members on the forum

*When you are making use of the Classifieds be aware that you do so at your own risk. Please make sure you are dealing with a reputable party and someone that you trust. *

*When in doubt, we suggest you only deal with well-known retailers or in the case of the Classifieds, a member with a longer history on the forum. Please be extra careful when dealing with newer members with very low post counts.*

The Admin & Mod team will not be responsible for any deals that go bad. We have been made aware of a few instances where members have been taken for a ride. I.e. Have paid their money and the person vanished without sending the goods. 

There is not much we can do after the fact in these situations. You buy and sell from each other at your own risk. What you can do is take precaution and do your checking beforehand. 

Discussing potential purchases with other experienced forum members before you buy is a wise move - especially if you are dealing with an individual that is not well known or if something makes you feel a bit uncomfortable. 

Take care and vape on

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (29/3/16)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Another reminder to all members on the forum
> 
> ...


Hi Silver

I see the iTrader has been mentioned a few times. I am a member of Carbonite and I have a fairly decent iTrader and it works well. You do get the unlucky ones who ignore logic and unfortunately get scammed but would the admin team consider this? 

I am sure a small donation from us forumites could pay for the implementation. 

BTW - you guys do an awesome job with the forum and have certain features that I want to suggest to the admins on Carb. 

Thank you for the awesome forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/3/16)

Thanks @OnePowerfulCorsa 
Much appreciated for the suggestion
We have some ideas in this regard already and will take your suggestion into account
In the meantime, please just trade carefully.

An extra note is that the Classifieds are intended for the regular contributors to the forum that take part in the community spirit and spend a fair amount of time on here. Our intention at this stage is not to be a Classifieds service for casual passers by.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Tom (30/3/16)

PayPal with their Buyers protection ftw! There is a huge second hand market over here, all via facebook. Very seldom that something is sold without PP, I will not buy anything without that option

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/3/16)

I'm a noob here, though not in vaping. My post count is low, of course. It'll probably never go very high, I'm the quiet type.

A lot of noobs to vaping will join, and it is the stage where they often want to buy cheaper - read 2nd hand - equipment for good reasons. It'll be sad if they are prevented from doing this, not really the spirit of the vaping community.

Then there is the fact that post count etc doesn't equal trustworthyness.

First thing I was looking for a cheap dripper. Someone with about 300 posts advertised one, lots of bumps and no interest. I PM'd the guy and got a response. I offered to meet, go to his place or whatever many times, no response. My messages were read, but crickets chirped. The RDA is still in the classifieds as for sale.

Yesterday I bought a charger from someone, no issues.


Please don't chuck the baby out with the bathwater.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GerharddP (30/3/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> I'm a noob here, though not in vaping. My post count is low, of course. It'll probably never go very high, I'm the quiet type.
> 
> A lot of noobs to vaping will join, and it is the stage where they often want to buy cheaper - read 2nd hand - equipment for good reasons. It'll be sad if they are prevented from doing this, not really the spirit of the vaping community.
> 
> ...


What @Silver is trying to say is that a member with x00 posts would have been labeled as a scamster a long time ago and thus you should use your own intuition with regards to sales i.e. search for the member and posts made by him or regarding him/her. Regarding the guy that didnt answer your pm's etc. you were not scammed just ignored.....big difference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neal (30/3/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> I'm a noob here, though not in vaping. My post count is low, of course. It'll probably never go very high, I'm the quiet type.
> 
> A lot of noobs to vaping will join, and it is the stage where they often want to buy cheaper - read 2nd hand - equipment for good reasons. It'll be sad if they are prevented from doing this, not really the spirit of the vaping community.
> 
> ...



Mate, send me a PM with your details and I will pif you a Cartel Cascata clone rda. I am not getting on with it, but if you want to test the dripper waters before spending any cash you are welcome to it. I find it a ***** to build on, but that may be due to my inexperience, it may well work for you.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## theyettie (30/3/16)

I'm not a gamer and don't deal with iTrader and the like. So pardon my ignorance, but if you get on that system and you take someone for a ride and they chuck you off, what's stopping you from just creating another profile? So that way a thief can have zero positive ratings (and probably still attract victims) but also zero negative ratings...


----------



## CloudmanJHB (30/3/16)

There are always going to be a few basterdos spoiling things for us and taking people for a ride, just be careful people... do you research and make sure it sounds legit !

Silver is on it, so I am sure all plans that are viable will be done to prevent this


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> Regarding the guy that didnt answer your pm's etc. you were not scammed just ignored.....big difference.



Nowhere did I say or imply that I was scammed. My statement was "Then there is the fact that post count etc doesn't equal trustworthyness."

If you are selling something in classifieds then sell, or take it off. Don't waste people's time. Don't read message after message and ignore.

I've been on a lot of forums dealing with a lot of subjects over many years. It is a common mistake to take a noob on a forum as a noob in life, or on the subject.


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/3/16)

Neal said:


> Mate, send me a PM with your details and I will pif you a Cartel Cascata clone rda. I am not getting on with it, but if you want to test the dripper waters before spending any cash you are welcome to it. I find it a ***** to build on, but that may be due to my inexperience, it may well work for you.



Thanks very much for your kind and unexpected offer. I will pm you soon.

The vaping community, worlwide, stands out as special for its attitude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## theyettie (30/3/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> I'm a noob here, though not in vaping. My post count is low, of course. It'll probably never go very high, I'm the quiet type.
> 
> A lot of noobs to vaping will join, and it is the stage where they often want to buy cheaper - read 2nd hand - equipment for good reasons. It'll be sad if they are prevented from doing this, not really the spirit of the vaping community.
> 
> ...



I get your argument man and I completely agree, number of posts shouldn't be misconstrued as being an upstanding citizen. So nothing too radical should be adopted when it comes to who can and can't access the classifieds. I agree with @GerharddP, try and do your own little background check on the member buying/selling. 

I was looking around in the classifieds last year and was interested in one ad, I posted something there and out of the blue another forum member pm'd me warning me against that particular member and provided me with the link where that person scammed another forum member. I couldn't believe the audacity of that guy; advertising more stuff after he'd be caught... 

Happy vaping, take up @Neal on his offer.


----------



## GerharddP (30/3/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Nowhere did I say or imply that I was scammed. My statement was "Then there is the fact that post count etc doesn't equal trustworthyness."
> 
> If you are selling something in classifieds then sell, or take it off. Don't waste people's time. Don't read message after message and ignore.
> 
> I've been on a lot of forums dealing with a lot of subjects over many years. It is a common mistake to take a noob on a forum as a noob in life, or on the subject.


In no way was my post intended to offend you. I was only saying that a guy with a long positive record on the forum is more unlikely yo be a scammer..thus the more posts the longer history for you to research. I in now way shape or form implied "noobness" with respect to anything you sayd or that you are a noob in life. Sorry if you felt offended

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Fiddle|tweak (5/4/16)

This is not an easy topic, anyone can get scammed. I was about two years back, the only advice I can give is.
1 If it sounds to good to be true it probably is.
2 If your gut tells you something is wrong, don't do it.
3 do some research, check out the guy of you can.
4 try to get him send you a few photos maby, get an I.d. number and check it on the internet. The guy who scammed me gave an I'd number. After he scammed me, I checked it, and it WAS listed as a scammers I D.
5 always try to rather meet face to face, and have someone with you. 

Just my 2c

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## shabbar (3/4/17)

So i never thought i would be searching for this thread , myself and @Lurkzilla have possibly been scammed by one of the forum members.
We purchased and paid for the items a week ago and the seller is messing us around , can we please implement whatever that was supposed to be implemented when this thread started? @Silver Also what steps can we take to get our goods ? Open up a case ? Get hold of the financial institution to put his bank account on hold ?

@zadiac i might take you up on that offer to take "care" of the issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/4/17)

shabbar said:


> So i never thought i would be searching for this thread , myself and @Lurkzilla have possibly been scammed by one of the forum members.
> We purchased and paid for the items a week ago and the seller is messing us around , can we please implement whatever that was supposed to be implemented when this thread started? @Silver Also what steps can we take to get our goods ? Open up a case ? Get hold of the financial institution to put his bank account on hold ?
> 
> @zadiac i might take you up on that offer to take "care" of the issue.



I hate when this type of things happen. Especially because the members of this forum is considered a close group with integrity.
Who is the possible scam artist and where does he reside. Maybe someone from that area can pop in can collect your goods and send it to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (3/4/17)

Marzuq said:


> I hate when this type of things happen. Especially because the members of this forum is considered a close group with integrity.
> Who is the possible scam artist and where does he reside. Maybe someone from that area can pop in can collect your goods and send it to you.



dude im not used to this type of thing happening , people on this forum are so giving & not con artists. look at the dealings weve had based on trust yet we are 1500 km apart and have never met.
can this persons ip address perhaps be blocked from the forums ?

the member is @R_str , from Middleburg , Eastern Cape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/4/17)

Hi @shabbar

I am so sorry to hear about this. I sincerely hope that you can get it sorted and either get your goods or your money back. While the far majority of us are generally trustworthy and upstanding, there always seem to be those that take chances and spoil it for the rest.

Let me re-iterate what was posted in the OP of this thread, which is still the position today:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*When you purchase anything, make sure you are dealing with a reputable party and someone that you trust. *

*When in doubt, we suggest you only deal with well-known retailers or in the case of the Classifieds, a member with a longer history on the forum. *

The Admin & Mod team have been made aware of a few instances where members have been taken for a ride. I.e. Have paid their money and the person vanished without sending the goods. 

There is not much we can do after the fact in these situations. You buy and sell from each other at your own risk. What you can do is take precaution and do your checking beforehand. 

Discussing potential purchases with other experienced forum members before you buy is a wise move - especially if you are dealing with an individual that is not well known or if something makes you feel a bit uncomfortable. 

Take care and vape on
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

All I can say is to stress that dealing with members on this forum is *at your own risk. *

You need to do your homework and feel comfortable with a member before sending money across. If the member is relatively new or has a low post count, then you need to exercise extreme caution. This is unfortunate for upstanding new members, but so be it. Ask around and check with other members if they have dealt with the person before. 

Perhaps you can open a new thread in the Classifieds review subforum here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/classified-sale-reviews/

Hopefully this member will read this when he/she logs in next and this can be resolved.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (3/4/17)

uH OH... @R_str 

A one post wonder, straight into a for sale post.

I hope you get your product dudes. Also keep in mind couriers in the EASTERN CAPE are up to shit. Could be an honest delay... but really selling something of that value, very low for a scammer.... I think might be more to this.


----------



## Marzuq (3/4/17)

shabbar said:


> dude im not used to this type of thing happening , people on this forum are so giving & not con artists. look at the dealings weve had based on trust yet we are 1500 km apart and have never met.
> can this persons ip address perhaps be blocked from the forums ?
> 
> the member is @R_str , from Middleburg , Eastern Cape


totally agree. takes one bad deal to make your impressions change...


----------



## shabbar (3/4/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @shabbar
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about this. I sincerely hope that you can get it sorted and either get your goods or your money back. While the far majority of us are generally trustworthy and upstanding, there always seem to be those that take chances and spoil it for the rest.
> 
> ...





Hi @Silver 

Can we not intergrate the minimum post count so that new members do not have access to the classifieds until they have reached the required post count. 

While I do agree that we use the classifieds at our own risk , there has to be other security measures put in place on the forum to protect other users

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Silver (3/4/17)

shabbar said:


> Hi @Silver
> 
> Can we not intergrate the minimum post count so that new members do not have access to the classifieds until they have reached the required post count.
> 
> While I do agree that we use the classifieds at our own risk , there has to be other security measures put in place on the forum to protect other users



Thanks @shabbar - I hear you 
This is something we have been considering and monitoring for some time. 

In the meantime, members need to practice caution and be careful with using the Classifieds.


----------



## Marzuq (3/4/17)

shabbar said:


> Hi @Silver
> 
> Can we not intergrate the minimum post count so that new members do not have access to the classifieds until they have reached the required post count.
> 
> While I do agree that we use the classifieds at our own risk , there has to be other security measures put in place on the forum to protect other users



unfortunately a minimum post count wont sway these types of deals from happening.
Maybe we could rather look at implementing a measure where in order to sell on the classifieds users must submit additional information in order to go ahead with the sale. information could include, ID number, name, surname and contact information including residential address. The forum will hold the information and users will be notified that the information will be used where classifieds deals go sour. 

I realise this will put some kind of ownership on the forum but i would suggest that is gets used in a way so as to divert scammers from out happy home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (3/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> uH OH... @R_str
> 
> A one post wonder, straight into a for sale post.
> 
> I hope you get your product dudes. Also keep in mind couriers in the EASTERN CAPE are up to shit. Could be an honest delay... but really selling something of that value, very low for a scammer.... I think might be more to this.



I am honestly hoping thats the case , but why avoids calls , msgs and go missing in action.


----------



## Anneries (3/4/17)

Marzuq said:


> information could include, ID number, name, surname and contact information including residential address. The forum will hold the information and users will be notified that the information will be used where classifieds deals go sour.
> 
> I realise this will put some kind of ownership on the forum but i would suggest that is gets used in a way so as to divert scammers from out happy home.



I would advise against something like this based on the POPI act. Having/holding information like that, and the having to prove that it is kept within the guidelines set out in said act is a mission. Companies are trying to avoid it as far as possible, I could not see how the administrators on this forum will willingly take on such responsibility. 

I for one, would not mail order any items from members that have low post counts. I might miss out on a wonderful deal, but I will rather meet up in person and exchange cash for goods. 

It is sad that on this wonderful forum we have to discuss safeguards like this, but unfortunately it is what it is. Hope you guys get sorted out quickly.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/4/17)

If the


shabbar said:


> I am honestly hoping thats the case , but why avoids calls , msgs and go missing in action.



Agreed he was last online on Friday, could have easily sent you a PM. 



Marzuq said:


> ID number, name, surname and contact information including residential address. The forum will hold the information and users will be notified that the information will be used where classifieds deals go sour.



I'm not a legal expert but I'm sure the forum would open itself up to legal action with that.


----------



## shabbar (3/4/17)

Anneries said:


> I would advise against something like this based on the POPI act. Having/holding information like that, and the having to prove that it is kept within the guidelines set out in said act is a mission. Companies are trying to avoid it as far as possible, I could not see how the administrators on this forum will willingly take on such responsibility.
> 
> I for one, would not mail order any items from members that have low post counts. I might miss out on a wonderful deal, but I will rather meet up in person and exchange cash for goods.
> 
> It is sad that on this wonderful forum we have to discuss safeguards like this, but unfortunately it is what it is. Hope you guys get sorted out quickly.




Funny thing is I didn't take note of the post count I was busy with work and only after I done the deal and paid for it I saw it, still it didn't bother me as I trust my fellow vapers and now this. 


The thing is he could have sold it to a few interested buyers and just kept the mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/4/17)

@Anneries @Feliks Karp i hear what both of you are saying. the POPI act and legalities to such measures may play a role.
my idea would be to have this as some kind of waiver but long term this may still prove to be an issue.
Its a pity that people like this exists which force us to have to consider measures in order to keep them from playing in our pond.


----------



## Lurkzilla (3/4/17)

Very sad indeed. This is my first time in maybe 7 years of buying on forums that someone seems to be screwing me. Might be early days yet, but the seller has been MIA and refusing to respond to messages for a week now


----------



## shabbar (3/4/17)

Lurkzilla said:


> Very sad indeed. This is my first time in maybe 7 years of buying on forums that someone seems to be screwing me. Might be early days yet, but the seller has been MIA and refusing to respond to messages for a week now




I am so disappointed dude, I wanted a noisy cricket 2 for a while now and when this came about I jumped at it.


----------



## Lurkzilla (3/4/17)

I don't blame the forum for this at all. Sadly it is the inherent risk of purchasing stuff off the forum. We roll the dice and take our chances. A minimum post count or some kind of other restriction won't keep rifraf out or keep people honest. It is just the way of the world.

I suspect (or rather hope) the seller might resurface with an excuse for the delay, but right now his actions are a bit on the unacceptable side of conduct.

Don't worry bud. Karma is an unpleasant lady..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (3/4/17)

Lurkzilla said:


> I don't blame the forum for this at all. Sadly it is the inherent risk of purchasing stuff off the forum. We roll the dice and take our chances. A minimum post count or some kind of other restriction won't keep rifraf out or keep people honest. It is just the way of the world.
> 
> I suspect (or rather hope) the seller might resurface with an excuse for the delay, but right now his actions are a bit on the unacceptable side of conduct.
> 
> Don't worry bud. Karma is an unpleasant lady..




100% , i am not in any way blaming the forum , i am merely suggesting that more stringent measures be put into place.
one cannot just say that use the classifieds at your own risk and that's that , the same way the admin & mod team sift through the classified posts and nuke ads with no pic , just keep the newcomers out until they reach maybe 50 posts as some people just create profiles to sell things and don't ever bother returning to the forums. I don't think im asking for too much or being unreasonable here ?


----------



## Static (3/4/17)

Best to meet the person and do cash transaction. This happened to my Friend sold a cellphone over gumtree she received a scanned copy of ID -proof of payment of EFT from Nedbank via email (Email was recalled the next day) and sms with that long number.Courier the Cellphone and never got the money. Turns out the person is died and Nedbank doesn't know who is using that account. .


----------



## shabbar (3/4/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @shabbar - I hear you
> This is something we have been considering and monitoring for some time.
> 
> In the meantime, members need to practice caution and be careful with using the Classifieds.




@Silver with all due respect , this thread has been created in 2014 , surely it doesn't take so long to consider something ?

its like saying enter a mall at your own risk & the mall has potential criminals inside , will you enter ? no you wont.

they say enter at your own risk but there are security guards , cameras , boom gates etc to atleast put your mind at ease and you know they have done whatever they could to prevent any incidents.


----------



## Silver (3/4/17)

shabbar said:


> @Silver with all due respect , this thread has been created in 2014 , surely it doesn't take so long to consider something ?
> 
> its like saying enter a mall at your own risk & the mall has potential criminals inside , will you enter ? no you wont.
> 
> they say enter at your own risk but there are security guards , cameras , boom gates etc to atleast put your mind at ease and you know they have done whatever they could to prevent any incidents.



Hi @shabbar 

We have been considering this for quite some time and have decided on numerous occasions not to implement it. Mainly because this has not been a major problem. We are only aware of a few incidents to date. 

Am sorry for the situation you are in and I can imagine the frustration. Hope that it all gets sorted. Perhaps in the meantime, you can assist by starting a Classifieds Review thread in the post sale reviews subforum which will assist other Classifieds users.


----------



## Anneries (3/4/17)

@Silver with regards to the Post sale review section of the classifieds, what does one have to do to qualify to post there? I have insufficient rights to post a review. 

It has been a while since I bought something of the classifieds, but in light of recent events. I want to post there so any possible future purchasers know that the guy is a solid member of the community.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/4/17)

Anneries said:


> @Silver with regards to the Post sale review section of the classifieds, what does one have to do to qualify to post there? I have insufficient rights to post a review.
> 
> It has been a while since I bought something of the classifieds, but in light of recent events. I want to post there so any possible future purchasers know that the guy is a solid member of the community.



Hi @Anneries, thanks for the headsup!

To my knowledge there was nothing that was required to "qualify" to post there. I have gone to check and reset some of the settings. 

I have a feeling that review subforum may have been impacted by some work the team did on the Archive subforum which was next to it.

Should be working fine now, can you check for us?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (3/4/17)

Silver said:


> Should be working fine now, can you check for us?



Able to post. Will quickly do a write up and post it. Thank you for the quick turn around.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/4/17)

Just a headsup guys

Please use that Classifieds review subforum with care. This kind of thing is also open to abuse.

Try make your posts in there constructive and clear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (3/4/17)

Silver said:


> Just a headsup guys
> 
> Please use that Classifieds review subforum with care. This kind of thing is also open to abuse.
> 
> Try make your posts in there constructive and clear.




I think there should be a template of some sorts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rafique (3/4/17)

shabbar said:


> Hi @Silver
> 
> Can we not intergrate the minimum post count so that new members do not have access to the classifieds until they have reached the required post count.
> 
> While I do agree that we use the classifieds at our own risk , there has to be other security measures put in place on the forum to protect other users




Can I ask what was purchased? 

I look at the classifieds daily so I can understand your frustration in getting ripped off especially if it's something u really want or a bargain.

Post count will be a good option to prevent fly by night sellers. The way the forum is designed is good in terms of notifications, maybe new comers should also be forced to introduce themselves before posting anything else.


----------



## zadiac (3/4/17)

shabbar said:


> I think there should be a template of some sorts



Hi @shabbar

I'm sorry what happened to you, but there is really nothing we here on the forum can do except shut this guy out and warn people of his actions. As for my "taking care" of things that I mentioned, I was merely joking and I'm not into those kinds of things. (although I also feel like doing things like that sometimes to scammers).
I suggest you open a fraud case against this person and once the case is open, the ip address can be revealed to the police and they can take action.
What I can do is help you with your statement to the police to make sure we cover everything. I can do the statement for you in the correct format and make sure all the relevant information is in the statement. It's all I can do mate, as the crime did not happen in my area, you know, jurisdiction issues.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (3/4/17)

zadiac said:


> Hi @shabbar
> 
> I'm sorry what happened to you, but there is really nothing we here on the forum can do except shut this guy out and warn people of his actions. As for my "taking care" of things that I mentioned, I was merely joking and I'm not into those kinds of things. (although I also feel like doing things like that sometimes to scammers).
> I suggest you open a fraud case against this person and once the case is open, the ip address can be revealed to the police and they can take action.
> What I can do is help you with your statement to the police to make sure we cover everything. I can do the statement for you in the correct format and make sure all the relevant information is in the statement. It's all I can do mate, as the crime did not happen in my area, you know, jurisdiction issues.




I do understand , I just thought you might have some contacts being in the force. 
I would appreciate if you can help with the statement as I plan to take it further as im hust gatvol of crime. In 2 years I've been a victim of crime 5 times and this has just pushed me over the edge where people keep taking things we work hard for.


----------



## shabbar (3/4/17)

Rafique said:


> Can I ask what was purchased?
> 
> I look at the classifieds daily so I can understand your frustration in getting ripped off especially if it's something u really want or a bargain.
> 
> Post count will be a good option to prevent fly by night sellers. The way the forum is designed is good in terms of notifications, maybe new comers should also be forced to introduce themselves before posting anything else.




Hey bro, long time... 

It was a noisy cricket v2


----------



## zadiac (3/4/17)

shabbar said:


> I do understand , I just thought you might have some contacts being in the force.
> I would appreciate if you can help with the statement as I plan to take it further as im hust gatvol of crime. In 2 years I've been a victim of crime 5 times and this has just pushed me over the edge where people keep taking things we work hard for.



I will pm you tomorrow with everything you need to send me via pm. Cannot now unfortunately as it's already late for me and I have to get up at 3 am tomorrow morning. You can start by getting all info you can think of together. Chat tomorrow then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (3/4/17)

zadiac said:


> I will pm you tomorrow with everything you need to send me via pm. Cannot now unfortunately as it's already late for me and I have to get up at 3 am tomorrow morning. You can start by getting all info you can think of together. Chat tomorrow then.



Really appreciate it


----------



## Spydro (3/4/17)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just a reminder to all members on the forum
> 
> ...



I'm not going to weed thru 4 pages of posts on this. But another thought if it hasn't been mentioned is make sure your form of payment is well protected as well. 

What I use for all my vaping buys is specifically just for them. And it is very well protected when most of my buys have been from strangers. Recently an attempt was made to steal $500 from me, to pay a court fine to stay out of jail. He made the payment, but sortly after with the protection in place no money was stolen from me. With the undeniable proof from documented mistakes this moron made in the attempt, the process to prosecute him for the attempt has been added to his crimes. He will be nailed for it (if he's not already in jail for not paying the fine).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (3/4/17)

shabbar said:


> Hey bro, long time...
> 
> It was a noisy cricket v2



Hey buddy yeah man it's been a while hope u get sorted out. Hate con artists especially when it comes to this forum because it really unexpected

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurkzilla (3/4/17)

Looking at the responses and atmosphere as a whole, this community is really a great place and a stark contrast to other forums I visit for various other hobbies. You guys are awesome. 

I'll be giving the offending seller a day or two more to get his act together in case it is just a case of no or miscommunication then will follow shabbar's course of action. I have no time for dishonest folk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (4/4/17)

shabbar said:


> Funny thing is I didn't take note of the post count I was busy with work and only after I done the deal and paid for it I saw it, still it didn't bother me as I trust my fellow vapers and now this.
> 
> 
> The thing is he could have sold it to a few interested buyers and just kept the mod.


@shabbar sorry to hear this bull crap has happened to you.Like you and most members I am a trusting sort when It comes to the forum especially. I can see how you just don't think in these terms when it is not part of ones character.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/4/17)

This is very sad. In all the years I have been buying online and from strangers, I have only been robbed once.
But it is a good reminder to be careful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (4/4/17)

Lurkzilla said:


> Looking at the responses and atmosphere as a whole, this community is really a great place and a stark contrast to other forums I visit for various other hobbies. You guys are awesome.
> 
> I'll be giving the offending seller a day or two more to get his act together in case it is just a case of no or miscommunication then will follow shabbar's course of action. I have no time for dishonest folk.



I gave @R_str till Friday the 7th to sort his k@k out and have my goods sent to me , i will in the mean time get my statement in order with the help of @zadiac so Saturday morning i can pop in to the Saps to open a case.

@R_str you can still clear your name by doing the right thing and restoring faith in the community .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/4/17)

The one thing I have noticed is that lately several dubious members have switched their profiles to private/limited so you can't easily trace their interactions or their ratings, is this not hindering new members' abilities to be more cautious when dealing with other members?

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> The one thing I have noticed is that lately several dubious members have switched their profiles to private/limited so you can't easily trace their interactions or their ratings, is this not hindering new members' abilities to be more cautious when dealing with other members?



Didn't even know it could be done... but that would be a red flag for me!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (4/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Didn't even know it could be done... but that would be a red flag for me!



neither did i , these things need to be visible and not be protected by privacy settings.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (4/4/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> The one thing I have noticed is that lately several dubious members have switched their profiles to private/limited so you can't easily trace their interactions or their ratings, is this not hindering new members' abilities to be more cautious when dealing with other members?



Seriously, didn't know it was possible.


----------



## Silver (4/4/17)

Guys, guys

Please can I just re-iterate what has been said by us all along...

*You use the Classifieds at your own risk. *

There is no way we as the Admin and Mod team can police it and make sure that no one gets conned. As it is, we have very little time to allocate since we are all doing this part time - and I think we do a pretty good job at making the Classifieds as clear as can be - with all the info there and we try our best to make sure members have all the info. Heck, you guys often remind members of things missing when we as the Admin and Mod team miss it.

You need to consider carefully the counterparty in your transaction. Have a look at their post count. Ask around. Ask some of the more experienced members if they have dealt with the person before. Be more sceptical who you deal with. Speak to the person on the phone. Suss them out before you part with your cash. And finally, remember that if you get conned or scammed, there is very little we as the Admin and mod team (or the forum) can do to remedy the situation. So rather be cautious beforehand than upset afterward. 

And if you have a bad dealing, make constructive and clear use of the Post Sales Classifieds Reviews subforum, so that other members can learn and benefit from it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## shabbar (4/4/17)

in other words GLWS = Good luck with that scam

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 4


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (4/4/17)

shabbar said:


> in other words GLWS = Good luck with that scam



I think you are making this personal against the mods / admins. You trade / sell / buy at your own risk as do all of us. We use our scam radars as best we can and if we don't know the person or can't trust them we walk away. You weren't forced into this transaction.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## shabbar (4/4/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I think you are making this personal against the mods / admins. You trade / sell / buy at your own risk as do all of us. We use our scam radars as best we can and if we don't know the person or can't trust them we walk away. You weren't forced into this transaction.



No im not man , that was meant as a joke .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (4/4/17)

shabbar said:


> No im not man , that was meant as a joke .



Poor form bud. I really hope you come right though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (4/4/17)

I've been following this thread for the last few days and to be honest the fact that this post/thread needs to exist is what the hell is wrong with people today.

The Classifieds tells you from day one to be careful and that you use it at your own risk. Membership on the Forum is not Pay to Join so the fact that there is even admin being done means people like @Silver love vaping enough to spend their own time moderating and monitoring the Forum.

The fact that there are individuals having a fit about the classifieds and constantly trying to blame someone else for something that happened to them is a pointless waste of the admins time in my honest opinion. There is no way you can blame another site like BidorBuy or even Junkmail if you were not happy with what you bought or you got scammed.

@Silver Could we please remove this post as this is a serious reminder of the lack of inelegance that we have to deal with each day, there is a warning up on the classifieds and having this thread is seriously only handing some users a platform where they can dump their garbage.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## shabbar (4/4/17)

Arno "NoxFord" Steyn said:


> I've been following this thread for the last few days and to be honest the fact that this post/thread needs to exist is what the hell is wrong with people today.
> 
> The Classifieds tells you from day one to be careful and that you use it at your own risk. Membership on the Forum is not Pay to Join so the fact that there is even admin being done means people like @Silver love vaping enough to spend their own time moderating and monitoring the Forum.
> 
> ...



The nerve.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (4/4/17)

Arno "NoxFord" Steyn said:


> I've been following this thread for the last few days and to be honest the fact that this post/thread needs to exist is what the hell is wrong with people today.
> 
> The Classifieds tells you from day one to be careful and that you use it at your own risk. Membership on the Forum is not Pay to Join so the fact that there is even admin being done means people like @Silver love vaping enough to spend their own time moderating and monitoring the Forum.
> 
> ...



Woah, I generally stay away from these posts, but wow, your write up moved me a little. In essence calling certain forum members STUPID (lack of intelligence) for asking for more security? The scammed individuals in no way blamed the admin team nor the forum from what I picked up (and actually explicitly said so) and rather asked what could be implemented to better the security. 

Imagine renting a place... the landlord states in the contract that any break ins would not be his responsibility. But in the best interest of his tenant, he would install a safety gate and burgler bars. If he didnt and just told the tenant to deal with it, what would you think of this landlord? Thieves will still be creative, using crowbars and vehicle jacks, but at least there was preventative measures put in place to make the burglary difficult. 

I think that forumites should force the use of PayPal as a payment mechanism as they support buyers protection (monies can be reversed). I personally feel that the mods do not need to implement any further changes (I'm generally a very picky buyer so this doesnt affect me), however I do understand the request for beefed up security.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/4/17)

Arno "NoxFord" Steyn said:


> I've been following this thread for the last few days and to be honest the fact that this post/thread needs to exist is what the hell is wrong with people today.
> 
> The Classifieds tells you from day one to be careful and that you use it at your own risk. Membership on the Forum is not Pay to Join so the fact that there is even admin being done means people like @Silver love vaping enough to spend their own time moderating and monitoring the Forum.
> 
> ...



The irony - shit posting about people dumping their garbage. 

Both the people involved in this specifically said they don't blame the forum, they both admit to being taken off-guard and understandably asked if there was anything to be done about it. Should we all just shut the **** up except for when we talk about stuff that falls in to your box of relevancy?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Normz (4/4/17)

I had to post here. I always meet up and pay cash for goods, but I do understand the risks, even with a meetup.

However, the need for this thread is clear, and @Arno "NoxFord" Steyn is out of line. Silver never insulted or spoke down to the forum, but merely stated to proceed with caution. A landlord not securing HIS OWN property for the sake of the tenants is one thing, but these folks are making this forum a reality for US.

[USER=64]@Silver and the rest of the team do not have unlimited resources, so it also falls to us, the community, to help where we can with these scammers.[/USER]

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cespian (4/4/17)

Normz said:


> I had to post here. I always meet up and pay cash for goods, but I do understand the risks, even with a meetup.
> 
> However, the need for this thread is clear, and @Arno "NoxFord" Steyn and @Cespian are out of line. Silver never insulted or spoke down to the forum, but merely stated to proceed with caution. A landlord not securing HIS OWN property for the sake of the tenants is one thing, but these folks are making this forum a reality for US.
> 
> @Silver and the rest of the team do not have unlimited resources, so it also falls to us, the community, to help where we can with these scammers.




For the record, @Silver and the rest of the team are well aware of how much I personally value and respect them... 

I was horrified by @Arno "NoxFord" Steyn remarks - hence my response. Forumites have all the right to voice their opinion and ask for improvements. Did I once make a remark about anyones intelligence/integrity/character? If anyone perceived that to be my intention, please know that it wasnt. 

I work in the development field. The only way I know if something is working well or not is from someone elses experience/findings. Sometimes we are too close to our own creations. This is in essence what this thread is about, us (forumites) making suggestions to make our experience better (that is the purpose of an open forum, no? Not just a select few dictating but rather what the community wants). Are we stupid for requesting beefed up security? Are we attacking the admin team for not implementing it? Are we devalueing our admin team. No, absolutely not. Heck, I dont even think anything should change, and now I am bathed in the same water as someone calling another member stupid?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/4/17)

No one is stupid for requesting beefed up security, lol 

And no offence was taken from any of the members suggesting anything. 
You are all great!

We have looked into the Classifieds a number of times I can assure you - we even spent many hours implementing a whole new Classifieds module and tried to get it working - but it just didn't look and feel right. 

We will continue to look at implementing other ways to improve security or prevent scamming - but for now all we are saying is that we all need to exercise caution. And if we all look out for each other a bit it will also help. 

By the way, this thread is very good because it highlights all of this.

Please don't fight with each other on this issue - lets rather help each other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (4/4/17)

Okay Clearly I have offended some of you with my post and I apologise for that

A point on my "Lack of Intelligence" this line was aimed at the fact that no matter how much security anyone puts in place if there is a little weasel on this forum somewhere that wants to take you for a ride he'll find a way. be smart about who you buy from and how you go about payments and deliveries. when in doubt meet face to face insist on product when cash is handed over (I learned this the hard way after paying a guy R1200 for a mod and he's accounts not even registered here anymore)

Next Point I never said Silver or any admin insulted or grieved any members, however there are posts in this thread that was posted purely to complain about there being no more security then there already is and these posts is what made me post in this thread in the first place. (My first post is exactly that though ... me complaining about complaints #GotTrolledIntoIt)

I apologise to those of you who felt offended by my post that was made out of pure aggravation.

Reactions: Like 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## zadiac (4/4/17)

@shabbar, please pm me all the info you have as well as a detailed story as to what happened that brought you to this moment. I will then organize everything for you in the correct format statement that you can then just print and sign. With that, there is only two other forms at the police station that you need to complete and sign and it's done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Cobrali (4/4/17)

This is sad to see..sometimes I turn down offers for shipping goods when I feel suspect about members so I generally do meet ups. I used to think about having a buyer rating implemented on the member's profile so people can see that we have had good dealings before. And I generally only ask for payment on acceptance of the goods cause sometimes people want to check if the goods are as advertised.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Normz (4/4/17)

Apologies @Cespian , I misread, I have edited my post and am truly sorry for the misunderstanding

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/4/17)

...aaand that is why peeps should go to vape meets. To trade their stuff there. No, actually it's so you can meet, learn to relax, take comments as they come, and just think 'Ag, you know what, I'll just let this one slide and smack him with my mod or accidentally burn him with my dripper the next time we discuss his k@k coiling over a hydraulic sandwich at the meet.' 

I think most of this community all stand together and gets annoyed when someone gets ripped off, as a lot of the classifieds interaction is based largely on trust and feedback from others. I'm not really in the market for used goods, but I would likely pre-pay or meet up with most of the guys I see on here daily for an extended period. New or newish members, probably not, but I'd likely agree to meet at a public spot if the option is available. Else, sorry... not for me.
If a deal sounds too sweet to be true, it's likely sugar-coated for a reason.

Please just be extra careful when you do arrange meet-ups, as it is quite easy to rid you of your vehicle, any high value items you are potentially selling, and any cash in hand when you suddenly find yourself outnumbered in a secluded spot, or on the side of the road between point A and B. Pick a place where you are not vulnerable, especially if you do not know the the person you are dealing with, or have not seen anyone else mention a deal with them.
I'm not saying everyone is a skelm, but do keep your own safety in mind when dealing on here or any other platform for that matter.

Just my 2c.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Effjh (5/4/17)

A lot of victim blaming here it seems. Way to kick a guy when he's down. Regardless, asking if more can be done to protect buyers is a fair request in my opinion. I'm a web developer by trade and know there are options that can be implemented if you really want to. It will never be a catchall, but weeding out potential scammers is in the best interest of everyone. We have been lucky here so far since it is a great community, but as it continues to grow there will be more and more chancers.


----------



## boxerulez (5/4/17)

Arno "NoxFord" Steyn said:


> I've been following this thread for the last few days and to be honest the fact that this post/thread needs to exist is what the hell is wrong with people today.
> 
> The Classifieds tells you from day one to be careful and that you use it at your own risk. Membership on the Forum is not Pay to Join so the fact that there is even admin being done means people like @Silver love vaping enough to spend their own time moderating and monitoring the Forum.
> 
> ...


Also please note that although this is not a pay to join platform there are a shitload of vendors paying a lot of money to advertise here and to be supporting vendors.

It is a business after all... i dont think anyone is inelegant or stupid for wanting a better system for the classifieds.

In the same breath... dont expect miracles its not a massive corporate either.

I vote for a 100 post count to advertise in classified section.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurkzilla (5/4/17)

I think an effectively used profile based user review system is the best solution, but as mentioned, nothing will make it foolproof. A minimum post count is merely a hurdle to overcome (quite easily), unless you are an honest person, like for instance myself currently at 19 posts .

FYI

The seller from our interaction has finally been in touch and has offered to either send goods or refund according to preference. Thus the issue will hopefully be resolved before end of week.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## shabbar (5/4/17)

Lurkzilla said:


> I think an effectively used profile based user review system is the best solution, but as mentioned, nothing will make it foolproof. A minimum post count is merely a hurdle to overcome (quite easily), unless you are an honest person, like for instance myself currently at 19 posts .
> 
> FYI
> 
> The seller from our interaction has finally been in touch and has offered to either send goods or refund according to preference. Thus the issue will hopefully be resolved before end of week.



yes he has , after i managed to track him down on fb & got hold of his parents and some of his friends.

this "scammer" is a kid btw .

i opted for the refund , will post back here once i have received it.

Be safe on the classies guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Marzuq (5/4/17)

shabbar said:


> yes he has , after i managed to track him down on fb & got hold of his parents and some of his friends.
> 
> this "scammer" is a kid btw .
> 
> ...



thats awesome news.
must have taken some serious 'stalking' skills to track him down in that manner.
on a serious note. holding thumbs for you bud. 
we can all learn something from your experience.
unfortunately all noobs selling in the classifieds now stand the risk of not selling items due to their lack of reputation on the forum

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/4/17)

shabbar said:


> yes he has , after i managed to track him down on fb & got hold of his parents and some of his friends.
> 
> this "scammer" is a kid btw .
> 
> ...


Seriously a kid ... what the frikadel... that's not cool at all. Well done CID @shabbar and glad u getting sorted


----------



## Marzuq (5/4/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Looks like he deactivated his FB page


mommy probably clamped down and said no more internet for you little boy.

@Silver seeing as this is a kid and he clearly acted fraudulently, will his account be banned?


----------



## Feliks Karp (5/4/17)

A post count limit in my opinion would not be practical nor really hold any intrinsic value. I remember when I first joined there was a guy going around adding "." to just about any thread in order to be eligible for one of the first contests, he was eventually called out on it, but it needlessly creates more work for the mods. Also since this isn't a Gibson novel the mods don't have a direct connection from their brain to the forum, there is a time delay. A solution would need to be more passive.

I would put forward that the first step would be to revise the privacy settings and what they control.


----------



## shabbar (5/4/17)

Marzuq said:


> mommy probably clamped down and said no more internet for you little boy.
> 
> @Silver seeing as this is a kid and he clearly acted fraudulently, will his account be banned?




Hey before the account gets nuked let's wait for our monies back. 

Theres no way to get hold of this kid, his privacy settings are tight

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurkzilla (5/4/17)

Thanks for doing all the leg work on this @shabbar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (5/4/17)

I understand the frustrations of all those concerned, but I'd like to ask everyone to please refrain from posting links or screenshots to any person on this forum. I have removed a few offending posts from public view.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (6/4/17)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand i haz a tracking number for my parcel.

will report back once its in my possession

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (6/4/17)

Just a thought... Bidorbuy has a system where users/sellers can become "verified", it's an application that costs R100 and requires the user to supply personal details, proof of residence, ID etc. That gives the seller a green tick on their profile, it's still not fool proof but may just offer buyers a bit more confidence especially if the seller is a respected long standing forum members.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar (6/4/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Just a thought... Bidorbuy has a system where users/sellers can become "verified", it's an application that costs R100 and requires the user to supply personal details, proof of residence, ID etc. That gives the seller a green tick on their profile, it's still not fool proof but may just offer buyers a bit more confidence especially if the seller is a respected long standing forum members.


As you correctly said, it's not fool proof. I lost R7k buying a laptop on BoB from a verified user with good ratings...But yeah, it's probably better than nothing but implementing it on a forum is a whole different story I suppose.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (6/4/17)

Pixstar said:


> As you correctly said, it's not fool proof. I lost R7k buying a laptop on BoB from a verified user with good ratings...But yeah, it's probably better than nothing but implementing it on a forum is a whole different story I suppose.


Yeah, buyers must be aware of the risks and tread carefully, this is unfortunately the world we live in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (6/4/17)

I seriously cannot for the life of me understand what the problem is. I tried and tried to be quiet and avoid responding but this thread is heading in the "beyond ridiculous" zone. All this for a noisy cricket v2 that cost a mere R300. SAD!!!!!

*In short : *
Someone payed for a item a new member was selling. Money exchanged hands but not the item. THAT IS IT!!!

I have been scammed by a few blokes but that was because of my STUPIDITY. Since then i have learnt from it while blaming no-one besides myself for not properly doing my homework.
The forum has a classified section for the convenience of the members but everyone should realise that it should be done at ones' own risk.
*Some tips that should always accompany any transaction:*
1) Try your best to verify a seller/buyer
2) If something looks to good to be true then most of the times it is
3) If you experience even a slight hesitance then pull out of the deal
4) AT OWN RISK MEANS THAT YOU ALONE IS RESPONSIBLE FOR THE OUTCOME



shabbar said:


> hat more stringent measures be put into place


Requesting certain measures to be implemented like post counts are unnecessary. This happens once in every 5000 deals and could have been avoided if the buyer had more stringent measures in place.

I feel sorry for your loss but we can only sympathise with you and that is where the bus stops.
Stringer policing of the forums is not the answer.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## shabbar (7/4/17)

KZOR said:


> I seriously cannot for the life of me understand what the problem is. I tried and tried to be quiet and avoid responding but this thread is heading in the "beyond ridiculous" zone.* All this for a noisy cricket v2 that cost a mere R300. SAD!!!!!*
> 
> *In short :
> Someone payed for a item a new member was selling. Money exchanged hands but not the item. THAT IS IT!!!*
> ...




Mate whether its R30 R300 or R3000 , its my money that i work bloody hard for. For you it might be a "mere" R300 for others not so.
Secondly are you saying that its okay for money to exchange hands without the item ? Coz the way you said "thats it" seems like it.
Thirdly I did not expect anyone to accept responsibility of the outcome now did I ?

If its a "mere" R300 why don't you be like Pablo Escobar and start dishing those 300 bucks out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Pixstar (7/4/17)

KZOR said:


> I seriously cannot for the life of me understand what the problem is. I tried and tried to be quiet and avoid responding but this thread is heading in the "beyond ridiculous" zone. All this for a noisy cricket v2 that cost a mere R300. SAD!!!!!
> 
> *In short : *
> Someone payed for a item a new member was selling. Money exchanged hands but not the item. THAT IS IT!!!
> ...


Perhaps you should have kept your silence.
The victims here were just trying to fix things and look for ways to avoid it happening to others. There's no animosity, so don't look for it. Admin and others made constructive suggestions, all good.
If R300 means zip to you, good for you, but it means something to those that lost it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## shabbar (7/4/17)

Pixstar said:


> Perhaps you should have kept your silence.
> The victims here were just trying to fix things and look for ways to avoid it happening to others. There's no animosity, so don't look for it. Admin and others made constructive suggestions, all good.
> If R300 means zip to you, good for you, but it means something to those that lost it.




Exactly my point @Pixstar , some people have a lot to say just because they weren't on the losing end of the stick.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom (7/4/17)

Reading the story.... leading me to a question:

Is there no PayPal in SA? Being now in Germany for almost 4 years I lost track on things like that. That's also why I dont follow the classifieds here 

In Germany almost everyone does their transactions via PP, although recently sellers ask often for the "friends" option. However, I would never purchase anything here if I cannot pay via PP, with the Buyers Protection in place.

There are still a lot of scammers around here, but that happens if you pay via direct transaction or with PP's Friends option.... Those scammers will be named and shamed in a FB group dedicated to this, as a warning to others.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (7/4/17)

Tom said:


> Reading the story.... leading me to a question:
> 
> Is there no PayPal in SA? Being now in Germany for almost 4 years I lost track on things like that. That's also why I dont follow the classifieds here
> 
> ...



I may not be correct here, but in order to withdraw pay pal funds here you have to open an FNB cheque account, but that may have changed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb (7/4/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> I may not be correct here, but in order to withdraw pay pal funds here you have to open an FNB cheque account, but that may have changed.


Last time I did PP, you needed to sign up on the FNB website, but didn't need an account.

You could register another account as the destination for PP withdrawal. 

But this was a while ago.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## craigb (7/4/17)

craigb said:


> Last time I did PP, you needed to sign up on the FNB website, but didn't need an account.
> 
> You could register another account as the destination for PP withdrawal.
> 
> But this was a while ago.


It's a shlep tho.


----------



## Tom (7/4/17)

craigb said:


> It's a shlep tho.


...and a pity. PP was founded by a South African initially, Elon Musk. Besides that, its the best way to do online shopping.... the only way actually.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Marzuq (7/4/17)

Tom said:


> ...and a pity. PP was founded by a South African initially, Elon Musk. Besides that, its the best way to do online shopping.... the only way actually.


I agree. PayPal purchases are great for Online sales. Problem is that not too many people here use it or think of using it. I only ever use my PayPal account when purchasing from oversees.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom (7/4/17)

Marzuq said:


> I agree. PayPal purchases are great for Online sales. Problem is that not too many people here use it or think of using it. I only ever use my PayPal account when purchasing from oversees.


yeah....but if everyone chooses to ignore this solution, it would never become popular....regardless of the benefits. Some community should start it....why not the vaping community?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (8/4/17)

Cespian said:


> Woah, I generally stay away from these posts, but wow, your write up moved me a little. In essence calling certain forum members STUPID (lack of intelligence) for asking for more security? The scammed individuals in no way blamed the admin team nor the forum from what I picked up (and actually explicitly said so) and rather asked what could be implemented to better the security.
> 
> Imagine renting a place... the landlord states in the contract that any break ins would not be his responsibility. But in the best interest of his tenant, he would install a safety gate and burgler bars. If he didnt and just told the tenant to deal with it, what would you think of this landlord? Thieves will still be creative, using crowbars and vehicle jacks, but at least there was preventative measures put in place to make the burglary difficult.
> 
> I think that forumites should force the use of PayPal as a payment mechanism as they support buyers protection (monies can be reversed). I personally feel that the mods do not need to implement any further changes (I'm generally a very picky buyer so this doesnt affect me), however I do understand the request for beefed up security.


Caspian makes a good point suggesting the use of PayPal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (8/4/17)

I use Paypal but I never had an FNB account..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (8/4/17)

You can use any credit card with paypal. I've been using it for years.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (8/4/17)

The problem with PayPal is getting your money out of PP and into your bank account. As far as I know this is only possible with certain "qualifying" FNB accounts and the transaction fees make withdrawing funds rather unattractive.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shabbar (19/4/17)

so it has finally arrived , the guy has included a set of batteries for the inconvenience caused.
@R_str your name has been cleared from myside.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## SAVaper (19/4/17)

shabbar said:


> View attachment 92093
> 
> so it has finally arrived , the guy has included a set of batteries for the inconvenience caused.
> @R_str your name has been cleared from myside.



Nice device. Glad all worked out in the end.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

